# Reloj hecho con logica digital y la frecuencia de linea



## lucassiglo21 (Jun 13, 2009)

bueno, vengo a traerles un proyecto que estuve desarrollando durante el ultimo mes, consiste en un reloj hecho solo con lógica digital que se basa en la frecuencia de 50hz de la linea para funcionar.
se podría haber usado un microcontrolador para hacer todo pero lo hice así porque era más divertido   

les dejo un adjunto con el esquematico, el pcb, el cual se puede abrir con el expresspcb, el esquematico que se abre con el multisim 10, algunas fotos, el pcb ya en pdf para poder imprimirlo o algo y una imagen del esquematico.

les muestro fotos para que vean como queda:










yo lo hice para que la parte mecancia sea muy sencilla, con lo placa exuesta, pero si quieren pueden poner todo en una cajita y poner los displays y botones aparte, con lo que quedaría cerrado.

bueno, si quieren hacerlo buenisimo y ante cualquier duda consulten

saludos


----------



## alexus (Jun 13, 2009)

felicitaciones! muy bonito!

tratare de hacerlo de a poco, ya que hize un reloj y nunca lo pude hacer andar!

no puedo extraerlo, me da 11 errores!


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Jun 13, 2009)

fijate ahora


----------



## alexus (Jun 13, 2009)

ok! muchas gracias! te falto el pcb en formato "imagen" jpeg, o alguno de esos, para los que no tenemos esos simuladores!

nuevamente mis felicitaciones para ti!


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Jun 13, 2009)

una imagen del pcb no tiene sentido porque no sabrías la escala, fijate que hay una carpeta donde estan unos archivos PDF tamaño A4 con el pcb, cosa de poder imprimirlo y ya tenerlo a escala, ademas así es vectorial y no hay pixelado.


----------



## alexus (Jun 13, 2009)

ok! 

estaria bueno un segundero en circunferencia de  led´s!


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Jun 13, 2009)

¿12 leds que vayan prediendose en secuencia cada 5 segundos? si, sería lindo
también se pueden poner los displays del segundero, es agregar 2 4511 y los 2 displays que faltan.

ok, ahi te diseñe lo que habria que agregar para el segundero en forma de circulo, los leds los puse asi porque es mas facil, pero son leds normales.
en realidad creo que al 4017 no le da para prender leds a la salida, habría que amplificar con transistores. 





la señal del 40106 se puede obtener de la que ya estas usando para los contadores, no hace falta otra

el U1 divide por 5, o sea que cambia cada 5 segundos.

y los otros 2 4017 estan como contadores decimales de 12 etapas.


----------



## thevenin (Jun 13, 2009)

Si señor, tu eres de los míos, que eso de tanto microcontrolador tanto microcontrolador, ¡¡eso es un hombre!

Yo diseñé uno similar pero que muy similar en Proteus, solo simulado,y es una gozada emplear las puertas lógicas y ver nacer el circuito. Pero a este no le he puesto el oscilador basado en la fuente.

También hice un frecuencímetro/contador de 4 dígitos y este sí que obtiene la señal del reloj de la red con unos divisores.

Si te interesa algo dímelo.

¡Muy bueno Lucas!, a seguir así.


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Jun 13, 2009)

el frecuencimetro me interesa


----------



## alexus (Jun 13, 2009)

son de los mios!


----------



## la_res (Jul 21, 2009)

Esta excelente amigo...
Muchas Felicidades


----------



## soschorni (Jul 21, 2009)

Que Trabajo te mandaste pa! imprecionante
yo me hice uno con pic en una plaqueta universal. Por adentro quedo re croto, pero por afuera quedo lindo. Lo tuyo por donde lo vea esta hermoso. 
Cuanto te salio?


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Jul 21, 2009)

esque como fui comprando las cosas de a poco y en distintos lugares no estoy muy seguro, pero creo que algo de $100 (argentinos), igual no lo estoy usando yo sino un pariente mio que lo quería.
En cuanto pueda compro los materiales y me hago uno con un pic para mi, que quiero un reloj con displays de 7 segmentos.

EDIT: por cierto, lleva andando de forma continua hace algo de 2 meses y es sorprendente que siga perfectamente sincronizado, sin problemas.


----------



## mixato (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola que tal revivo este tema porque armé un reloj basado en este. (es casi igual solo usé contadores con decodificadores a 7 segmentos incluidos para poner menos integrados), durante las pruebas todo bien, y ahora que lo tengo montado con gabinete y todo (que bastante me costó ya que hice todo un trabajo en madera) me di cuenta que todos los días a la mañana la frecuencia se me va literalemente al demonio, osea, empieza a contar a razón de dos o tres veces más rapido los segundos (el que armé tiene el segundero tambien en 7 segmentos) esto lo hace entre las 7:30 y las 8:00 del mañana, la verdad que me tiene bastante sorprendido este comportamiento, a nadie se le va a ocurrir que la frecuencia de red varía, estimo que es ruido que por algún motivo a ese hora es mas fuerte en el red. Lo que estaba pensando es en filtrar con algún capacitor en paralelo a la salida del trafo. A alguien le pasó algo parecido? que opinan?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 9, 2010)

mixato dijo:


> Hola que tal revivo este tema porque armé un reloj basado en este. (es casi igual solo usé contadores con decodificadores a 7 segmentos incluidos para poner menos integrados), durante las pruebas todo bien, y ahora que lo tengo montado con gabinete y todo (que bastante me costó ya que hice todo un trabajo en madera) me di cuenta que todos los días a la mañana la frecuencia se me va literalemente al demonio, osea, empieza a contar a razón de dos o tres veces más rapido los segundos (el que armé tiene el segundero tambien en 7 segmentos) esto lo hace entre las 7:30 y las 8:00 del mañana, la verdad que me tiene bastante sorprendido este comportamiento, a nadie se le va a ocurrir que la frecuencia de red varía, estimo que es ruido que por algún motivo a ese hora es mas fuerte en el red. Lo que estaba pensando es en filtrar con algún capacitor en paralelo a la salida del trafo. A alguien le pasó algo parecido? que opinan?



Dato interesante ese, usas un schmitt para conseguir la frecuencia de la red?

Podrias probar agrandando los niveles del schitt, osea hacerlo con un operacional y fijar niveles mas separados, de esa forma aumentarias la inmunidad al ruido. 

Ahora si la empresa esta mandando menos frecuencia de lo que daberia, no hay nada que puedas hacer, si tenes un osciloscopio, proba a ver que pasa en esa hora. Quiero pensar que no puede ser tan mala la red electrica.

Pd: ya se que es de hace rato el post, pero que lindo quedo ese reloj.


----------



## jaime07 (Abr 10, 2010)

Muy bueno tu proyecto lucassiglo21, tengo una duda, en el esquema que añades para el efecto del segundero, es un esquema adiconal verdad? O solo hay que agregarle los leds? Si es un esquema adicional, a donde conecto la terminal 1hz del pin 14 de U1 (4017BD), Adjunto imagen, Gracias.


----------



## mixato (Abr 11, 2010)

hola Cosme, pues si, estoy usando una de las compuertas schmitt trigger como entrada de la senal, y segun el datasheet la ventana es 5%-95%, la verdad veo dificil poder agrandar aun mas la ventana. Lo que creo que me puede estar trayendo algun problema es que el transformador que uso es de 10v. Entonces, como bajo la senal a 5v con el zener un ruido del 50% ya seria interpretada como senal por la compuerta.
Ya itente filtrar la senal antes del zener pero no funciono, no se porque cualquier cap. que le ponga entre ese punto y masa, dejo de tener senal en absoluto.  Voy a ver si consigo un trafo mas chico para probar, a menos que a alguien se le ocurra otra cosa.

Y estoy casi seguro que tiene que ser ruido introducido por alguna maquinaria que al encenderla y apagarla mete ruido, ya que es solo a esos horarios y los fines de semana no sucede.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 11, 2010)

Subi el esquematico de esa parte donde tomas el clock de la linea.


----------



## mixato (Abr 11, 2010)

Acá va. El filtro pasabajos intenté ponerlo entre D1 y R1 pero no funcionó. Estimo que porque R1 afectaba en algo al filtro. No estoy seguro. Todavía me queda probar en poner el filtro a la salida del transformador (antes del pad) o cambiar el trafo por uno mas chico.

Tu que opinas?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 11, 2010)

Encontre la hoja de datos del MC14584B, donde dice que:

V+: 2,7 V (25ºC y Vcc=5v)
V-: 2,1 V (25º C y Vcc=5v)

Asi que el margen de ruido que tenes es de 600mV nada mas, por eso yo te mencionaba la opcion de separar estos margenes. Por ej. el CD40106BM tiene la misma disposicion de pines que el anterior y los margenes son:

V+: 3,6 V (25ºC y Vcc=5v)
V-: 1,4 V (25ºC y Vcc=5v)

Sin tener que tocar nada en el circuito, ya tenes 2,2V de margen de ruido.

Si ademas quisieras eliminar ruidos arriba de los 50Hz con un pasa bajo, podrias ponerlo antes del diodo, por ej. con C=10uf y R=270 ohm (fc=60hz).


----------



## mixato (Abr 12, 2010)

A caramba, que detalle lo del MC14584B, no había reparado en eso, porque justamente yo me fijé siempre en las hojas de datos del 40106 (era el que estaba en el diseño original del primer post) y el MC14584B me lo dieron como reemplazo cuando lo fui a comprar, por eso se me pasó de mirar si tenían margenes de ventana distintos. Voy a ver si consigo ahora sí un 40106.
Con respecto la pasabajos. Vos decís antes de D1? o antes del zener D3? porque antes de D1 (en realidad también antes de que entre para alimentacion) ya lo intenté y el comportamiento es bastante errático.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 12, 2010)

Yo pondria el pasa bajos donde se que tengo la senoidal, osea despues del transformador y antes de los diodos. 

Si lo pongo despues de los diodos, voy a tener un semiciclo + (si solo tenes un diodo, que es lo que entiendo de tu esquematico) o 2 semiciclos + (si tenes el puente), y es probable que al ponerle un pasa bajo (por ej. en 60 Hz) te morfes algunos armonicos importanes y tires abajo la señal, pensa que si uno hace la descomposicion de fourier de un semiciclo vas a tener un par de armonicos en doble o triple de la frecuencia original.

Proba a ver que pasa con esto:


```
Trafo 10V (1)------> R=270 o 220 --|--------Diodo----- Rlim ---- |
                                C=10uf                       Zenner
                                   |                             |
Trafo 10V (2)---------------------------------------------------
```

Entonces a la salida del zenner deberias ver un semiciclo senoidal positivo recortado en 5,1V, y filtrado hasta los 60 Hz.

Asi y todo, es posible que el zenner pueda cargarte la salida del filtro, si no es mucho lio y podes , probalo asi.


----------



## mixato (Abr 12, 2010)

Ok, lo voy a intentar, pero una pregunta. En 10uF voy a tener solo caps electroliticos, osea con polaridad, funcionará bien igual?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 13, 2010)

Tenes razon, no es buena idea usar un electrolitico ahi, y los de polyester no recuerdo hasta donde llegaban.

Lo que podes hacer es aumentar el valor de R lo suficiente como para bajar el de C, si R=27k y C=100nf, pero tene en cuenta que con ese valor de R tenes que descartar la idea de usar un zenner, e inclinarte a usar un divisor resistivo.

Las opciones que tenes son:

Sin filtro:

1- No hacer nada, y solamente cambiar el schmitt, al cambiarlo tendria muchisima mas inmunida al ruido que el que tenias antes.

Con filtro:

2- Seguir usando un zenner, y colocar el filtro a la salida del mismo, corriendo el riesgo de filtrar armonicos importantes, para lo cual deberias aumentar la fc.

Trafo -> diodo ->  Zenner -> filtro -> Schmitt

3- Descartar el zenner, y usar un divisor resistivo.

Trafo -> Divisor resistivo -> filtro -> diodo -> Schmitt

Lo malo de esta opcion es la dependencia de tener a la entrada 220v si o si, en cambio con el zenner tenias una buena regulacion y te independizabas hasta un cierto punto de ese problema.

Estas son las opciones que puedo darte, yo me juego a que con la schmitt solamente no deberias tener mayores inconvenientes.


----------



## mixato (Abr 13, 2010)

Si, es la idea que tenía yo, probar con la otra Schmith y ver que pasa, o si no ver como hago para conseguirme un osciloscopio y tratar de "ver" la señal que me está llegando. (Aunque no creo que consiga) y si no, meter algún divisor resistivo y poner una PC con un osciloscopio por soft. En cuanto siga haciendo pruebas te comento, a ver si logro estabilizar a este relojito.


----------



## ElTallercito (Abr 18, 2010)

Hace poco se me ocurrio hacer el mismo proyecto, lo voy a empezar a planear y diseñar. Creo que si en algun momento surge algun problema usare el de lucassiglo21 como guia. Esperemos que ande el que yo diseñe. 
Este proyecto es especial porque representara el proyecto final de una materia que aprobe el año pasado en la facultad.

Deseenme suerte.

Saludos para todos, y exitos en sus proyectos.


----------



## mixato (Abr 23, 2010)

Pues sí, el de lucassiglo21 es en realidad el unico que usamos acá, o por lo menos es la gran base. El mío está hecho en base a ese salvo algunos errores que encontré y modificaciones que le hice para que muestre los segundos. Así que si sigues en el proyecto y encuentras la forma de evitar el ruido que haya en la linea de red me avisas. Si yo lo hago primero, también lo posteo


----------



## DANDY (Abr 23, 2010)

*mixato* para evitar el ruido en los contadores pasate por aquí https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/manera-efectiva-eliminar-ruido-electrico-videos-32019/


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 23, 2010)

mixato dijo:


> Pues sí, el de lucassiglo21 es en realidad el unico que usamos acá, o por lo menos es la gran base. El mío está hecho en base a ese salvo algunos errores que encontré y modificaciones que le hice para que muestre los segundos. Así que si sigues en el proyecto y encuentras la forma de evitar el ruido que haya en la linea de red me avisas. Si yo lo hago primero, también lo posteo



¿No hubo caso con el schmitt solo, sigue molestando el ruido?


----------



## mixato (Abr 23, 2010)

No tuve tiempo de salir a buscarlo al 40106, tuve un rato libre el fin de semana pasado y como estaba todo cerrado estuve intentando filtrar con lo que tenía en casa. pero la verdad no hubo caso. y lo peor de todo es que intenté usar un osciloscopio por soft (de una vez por todas quería "ver" la señal) y maldita sea, cuando creía que la había limpiado un poco seguía bastante mal. así que desconecte la punta de prueba y que pasó? que seguía viendo la cuasi senoidal en el osciloscopio!!!! era siempre ruido de linea común, nunca pude ver mi señal en el osciloscopio. A esa hora estaba tan decepcionado que casí lo tiro al diablo!!!


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Jul 4, 2010)

jajaj me parece a mi o alguien dio vuelta el 3º display por un puntito 

muy lindo el trabajo y la placa


----------



## genemx (Jul 12, 2010)

Esta excelente amigo...
Muchas Felicidades


----------



## mauroboca (Sep 2, 2010)

hola que tal saves q*UE* cuando lo bajo no lo puedo extraer :S

me podrias mandar el archivo con otro formato o que programa debo tener


----------

